
Your Code May Be Elegant, but mine ***ing works - LiveTheDream
http://omniti.com/seeds/your-code-may-be-elegant
======
veguss
And this is the difference between a professional and a programmer.

A programmer program for the sake of technology, while a professional creates
value (and weighing ROI)

